# DH is gonna kill me....



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I've fallen in love with a little guy on Petfinder and am talking with the rescue about setting up a meet with Todd to see if he's a good match for us...OMG!!!!! What am I thinking! Lol... 
Once you see his face you'll totally understand..
Meet Cruzer!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13645265


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Uh oh! But, what a smiling little face, and after such a hard life thus far, it sounds like. I hope he's a good match for you, and that your husband doesn't divorce you!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cruzer is adorable!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

OMG! I get it. Do they know for sure he has schnauzer in him? I'm not so sure about Schnauzers....they can be pretty high strung. He really looks a lot like a Hav in his face, but then a lot of dogs look like Havs to me lately, I think I see them everywhere. 

He will get snapped up if you don't take him, I'm sure. Would you still be able to foster if you take on another dog permanently? He is beautiful, though, and I can picture him in a nice fluffy coat.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Uh oh! But, what a smiling little face, and after such a hard life thus far, it sounds like. *I hope he's a good match for you, and that your husband doesn't divorce you*!


Me too..lol
I haven't broken the news to him yet..I'm still waiting to hear back from the shelter before I take that step.
Todd's birthday is next Tuesday...wouldn't a big brother be the best gift ever! :eyebrows:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Petaluna said:


> OMG! I get it. *Do they know for sure he has schnauzer in him? I'm not so sure about Schnauzers....they can be pretty high strung. * He really looks a lot like a Hav in his face, but then a lot of dogs look like Havs to me lately, I think I see them everywhere.


 That's why I wanted to talk with the shelter before we make the trip to meet him and then at the meet and greet (if we have one) I'll be able to assess his personality myself. My cousin has two mini schnauzers and they are great dogs but she's put alot of training into them.



Petaluna said:


> He will get snapped up if you don't take him, I'm sure. *Would you still be able to foster if you take on another dog permanently?* He is beautiful, though, and I can picture him in a nice fluffy coat.


I'd probably give up fostering for the near future. 
DH has said many a time that he'd rather have another permanent dog than see all the the fosters come and go...so it may be a relief to him.
I'd miss fostering but I can still do volunteer work for the shelter and the rescues that I'm involved in.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Eva said:


> I'd probably give up fostering for the near future.
> DH has said many a time that he'd rather have another permanent dog than see all the the fosters come and go...so it may be a relief to him.
> I'd miss fostering but I can still do volunteer work for the shelter and the rescues that I'm involved in.


What a great person you are Eva, making this sacrifice for your DH :bounce:. I think he should be very grateful that you had only his emotional well being at heart.

(Cruzer is a doll, I'd risk it with DH....one look and he'll think it was a great idea!)


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I can see how you got taken in by that face. Good luck! I hope he turns out to be the perfect fit!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Eva, he is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't blame you-he looks soo cute and spunky!
I hope it all works out.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

He sure is adorable! Good luck!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's a cutie! Good luck!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

He's a cutie. I hope things work out.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I just heard from the shelter and Cruzer's out on a "trial adoption" right now but if for some reason it doesn't work out they'll contact me. 
Now I'm sad......*sigh*


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh Eva, :hug: 

I felt like that when I was trying to go through rescue but we wound up with Murphy and he's a doll! Now I'm glad the other opportunities didn't work out. I'm so sorry you're feeling sad!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Eva,

If he's meant for you, you will get him. He is a cutie and I agree with your DH. It would be good to have a forever brother for Todd than all the ones who come and go out of your life. I don't think this is over yet.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, I know that if it's meant to be it will happen it just made me sad to not have the chance to get to know him...maybe he'll be returned but I really hope not for his sake.
It would be horrible for him having to go into home after home which is what it sounds like his life has been up until this point. 
He needs a forever home and if the people that adopted him are it I'll be happy for them all. If not, I'll be here waiting


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am sorry it didn't work out and I hope he has a great new home! I am sure the perfect addition to your family will come along when the time is right.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That is a problem with the rescues...you can really get your heart set on a pup, then find out they are already gone. 

We'll be watching to see if he comes your way or not. It may be that he and Todd wouldn't have clicked, anyway. (Yeah, right...huh? Todd gets along with everyone, doesn't he?)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am sorry he is already adopted but you are probably in the best place ever if you want help to find your new addition


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> That is a problem with the rescues...you can really get your heart set on a pup, then find out they are already gone.


Ahhh yes, it's so true..They only listed him either last night or this morning. He went fast! But, that's easily understood looking at his cute photo's and the description of him on his petfinder page. 
He's definately a keeper that's just had a bad run of luck like so many other rescues out there.



Sheri said:


> We'll be watching to see if he comes your way or not. It may be that he and Todd wouldn't have clicked, anyway. (Yeah, right...huh? Todd gets along with everyone, doesn't he?)


 Lol...Todd *LOVES* other dogs.
The only problem is that he tends to get overly excited over (jumping on, ankle biting, herding) them and they in turn run and hide from him if they are timid...I need to find a dog that can match his energy level and isn't scared to play hard.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Eva-sorry that he's spoken for!...but did you see Harry? He is soo cute and his past is soo sad....
I now have that "habit" of surfing through Petfinder!!http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13639956

I'm going add him to a new thread to see in anyone in that area may be looking...


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Pixiesmom said:


> Eva-sorry that he's spoken for!...but did you see Harry? He is soo cute and his past is soo sad....
> I now have that "habit" of surfing through Petfinder!!http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13639956
> 
> I'm going add him to a new thread to see in anyone in that area may be looking...


Maybe I just need to stop looking at Petfinder and Craigslist..lol
I can't help but fall in love when there are so many adorable dogs with heart wrenching stories...I just want to save them all. 
Harry is adorable.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Don't worry, when the right dog comes along for you it will all fall into place. I had several false starts before we got Heath. Todd is SO darling, by the way.


----------

